# Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?



## H3sse (21. März 2016)

*Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Hallo Community,

bei mir steht demnächst ein Wechsel von ADSL zu VDSL an. Die Hausverkabelung sieht zurzeit so aus:

Vom APL an der Außenseite des Hauses geht das Telefonkabel zu einem "Verteiler". Von diesem aus geht das Telefonkabel weiter zur TAE Dose. ISDN ist damit auch noch irgendwie verbunden. Da die Verkabelung sehr alt und teilweise korrodiert ist, nun meine Frage:

Kann ich, um etwaigen Störungen beim VDSL vorzubeugen, einfach ein neues Telefonkabel (hab gelesen CAT5e oder CAT7 wäre angebracht) vom APL zur TAE Dose legen? Somit wäre dann die TAE Dose ohne komische Verteiler direkt mit dem APL verbunden. ISDN würde dann nach meiner Kenntnis auch wegfallen, was aber aufgrund vorhandenem VoIP im Alt- und Neuvertrag doch kein Problem darstellen sollte? Ist es weiterhin ein Problem, einfach ein neues Telefonkabel am APL anzuschließen? Ist eine Verbindung dann wieder direkt verfügbar oder muss die Telekom da bei "Kabelwechsel" erst wieder etwas "freischalten"? Der APL ist frei zugänglich und die "Neuverkabelung" ließe sich auch ohne "offiziellen" Telekom Techniker regeln. 

Info: Zzt. habe ich eine 1und1 Home Regio 6000 Flat, von denen kommen aber nur 2000 an. Die Telekom hat neue Outdoor DSLAMS für VDSL bei uns im Einsatz, welche auch schon aktiv sind. Demnächst steht dann der Vertragswechsel zur 1und1 VDSL 100 Flat an, Router kommt die Woche. 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir antworten und entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus für meine laienhaften Schilderungen, habe da wenig Fachwissen.

Grüße


----------



## Master-Thomas (21. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Was ist ein APL, ich denke eine Hausanschlußdose ? , also ich würde mir das erstmal anschauen. Wenn du mit dem neuen Anschluß keine Probleme hast, lass es never change a running System. Bei mir war es allerdings tatsächlich so, dass das Kabel von der Dose bis zur Fritz Box schuld war, dazwischen war eine Odyssee mit neuen Routern Telekom Technikern usw. Der 3te Telekom Techniker und mein Landmaschinen Laden der auch Haustechnik macht, haben mich endlich der einfachen Lösung nahe gebracht. Es sind letzendlich nur 2 Kabel -Adern- nötig, vernünftig abgeschirmt möglichst dick. Kannste selber machen. Mit ner 6000er 1&1 hatte ich keine Problem, nach dem Umschalten auf 50000 Glasfaser, letzte Meile Kupfer ging nichts mehr. have fun


----------



## Despo_82 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Bei mir geht ein Cat6 direkt vom APL an den Router. Sollte also funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## H3sse (21. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Also an die TAE Dose? Jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich meiner anderen Fragen? Thx


----------



## Despo_82 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Nein hab keine TAE Dose dazwischen. Kabel geht direkt an den Router. Freigeschaltet muss da auch nix.

P.S. was natürlich offiziell nicht erlaub ist


----------



## H3sse (21. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

D.h. vom Hausanschluss geht das Kabel direkt in den Router? Ist keine TAE Dose notwendig? Hast du ADSL oder VDSL?


----------



## Despo_82 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Aus technischer sicht ist keine TAE notwendig, aus rechtlicher schon. Ja wie bereits erwähnt geht das Kabel direkt über ein RJ45 in den Hybrid Router der Telekom.


----------



## Haribocc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*



Despo_82 schrieb:


> Aus technischer sicht ist keine TAE notwendig, aus rechtlicher schon.


Jetzt wirds interessant.. Welcher rechtlicher Aspekt?
Zuhaus ist auch alles von Nachkriegszeit und würde auch einfach ein neues Kabel werfen. Deine Lösung gefällt mir gut, müsste nur mit dem rechtlichen abwägen.


----------



## DOcean (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Grundsätzlich "gehört" die Leitung inkl. TAE-Dose der Telekom, die hat was dagegen wenn du einfach ihr Eigentum entfernst


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Ich würds erstmal so lassen und gucken wie das VDSL so läuft. Es ist aufjedenfall empfindlicher als ADSL aber wie gesagt guck doch erstmal wie es läuft. Danach kann man es immernoch ändern


----------



## werder96 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Wenn du das Kabel tauschen möchtest, würde ich dir raten nimm Kabel mit einem festen einzeldraht. Bei cat 5e gibt es auch Kabel mit mehren kleinen einzelnen Drähten


----------



## Haribocc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*



DOcean schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich "gehört" die Leitung inkl. TAE-Dose der Telekom, die hat was dagegen wenn du einfach ihr Eigentum entfernst


Na dann schreibe ich doch schon mal einen Kostenvoranschlag für das 'Upgrade'.
;D

Danke für die Info. Werd mich mal mit der Telekom kurzschließen vielleicht kommt man ja auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Und wenn nicht, in der letzten Dekade hat kein Techniker das Haus betreten.. 
...Aber der gute Wille war da


----------



## H3sse (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Schick doch bitte mal ein Link Werder96 zu einem solchen Kabel


----------



## DOcean (22. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

er meint du sollst kein Patchkabel sondern ein Verlegekabel mehmen, welches ist egal...


----------



## H3sse (1. April 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*

Habe nun von Amazon Cat7 Verlegekabel gekauft und das zwischen Hausanschluss und TAE verlegt. Macht im Vergleich zur Altverkabelung 20 000 kbit/s mehr im Download aus; Sprung von 75k auf 95k


----------



## Decrypter (1. April 2016)

*AW: Umstellung ADSL-->VDSL, neue Verkabelung vom APL zur TAE Dose möglich/angebracht?*



H3sse schrieb:


> Habe nun von Amazon Cat7 Verlegekabel gekauft und  das zwischen Hausanschluss und TAE verlegt. Macht im Vergleich zur  Altverkabelung 20 000 kbit/s mehr im Download aus; Sprung von 75k auf  95k



Ist  doch nicht verwunderlich, wenn sich  zwischen TAE und APL noch ein  Verteiler befunden hat. Wenn die Adern in diesem Verteiler dann auch  noch schlecht verbunden sind, hast du gerade bei VDSL ernorme Verluste.  Hatte schon Anschlüsse gesehen, wie Leitung nur mittels einer  Lüsterklemme durchverbunden waren. Bei 230 V geht sowas ja auch  problemlos. Nicht jedoch bei Telefonleitungen in Verbindung mit VDSL. Es  funktioniert zwar auch. Aber eben um den Preis von möglichen hohen  Verlusten an Bandbreite. Die Verwendung von entsprechenden Verbindern  für solche Leitungen brachte dann schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung.




> Was ist ein APL, ich denke eine Hausanschlußdose ?



Das Teil heißt offiziell "Abschlusspunkt Linientechnik". Oder eben in Kurzform APL. Der APL gehört zum Netzbereich Linientechnik der Telekom. Hier endet das Netz und der Verantwortungsbereich der Telekom offiziell. Für sämtliche Leitungen bis einschließlich ist APL ist die Telekom zuständig. Für alles was nach dem APL kommt, ist der entsprechende Eigentümer der Immobilie zuständig. Ausnahme ist eigentlich die erste TAE Dose in der Whg. Die gehört eigentlich auch noch der Telekom. Eigentlich deshalb, da mittlerweile bei entsprechenden Aus/Umbauten diese TAE schon von Elektriker gesetzt und angeschlossen werden. Ist bei Neuanschlüssen z.B. keine TAE in der Whg vorhanden oder fehlt gar die komplette Leitung in die Wohnung, so kommt es immer häufiger vor, das der entsprechende "Techniker" (meist sind es eh Subbies) die TAE direkt neben dem APL setzt. Ist alles andere als schön. Aber damit ist ein Anschluss offiziell betriebsfähig geschaltet.


----------

